# 8gb pendrive



## sanoob.tv (Mar 28, 2012)

guys im plannin to buy a 8 gb pendrive from flipkart.
cud any one pls tell me which manufacture to go for?
hp,sony,transend,kingston,sandisk????
kingston n hp have cool looks,how do they perform?anyone used them b4?

thnx in advance


----------



## topgear (Mar 29, 2012)

I would say go for Corsair 
*www.theitwares.com/corsair-flash-voyager-16gb-drive-p-336.html


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 29, 2012)

Kingston is a worthy Brand too..both performance and durability wise.


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2012)

^^ but they take a long time to replace a pen drive - read it on TE and here on TDf too.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 30, 2012)

corsair anytime.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 30, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ but they take a long time to *replace a pen drive *- read it on TE and here on TDf too.


Well thats on the servicing side..i am talking about product and quality which very satisfactory.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 30, 2012)

I have both corsair flash voyager and kigston pen drive, both of them are equally good.Now kigston 8gb costs around rs320.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 30, 2012)

Yeah I've got a *Kingston DataTraveler G3 8GB* and its good. 
Write speeds of 5MB/s constant and read speeds of 18-20MB/s. 

Way better than my other stupid *SanDisk Cruzer Blade 4GB*. Such a pain copying files to that one. Write speeds of 3.8MB/s.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 31, 2012)

Go for Corsair and 2nd choice would be transcend.
Won't recommend Kingston, I and my friends had very bad experience with them.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 31, 2012)

Better buy this from Flipkart Transcend JetFlash 500 16 GB Pen Drive (Green)
It's priced at Rs.657/-
Flipkart.com: Transcend JetFlash 500 16 GB Pen Drive: Pendrive


----------



## topgear (Mar 31, 2012)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Yeah I've got a *Kingston DataTraveler G3 8GB* and its good.
> Write speeds of 5MB/s constant and read speeds of 18-20MB/s.
> 
> Way better than my other stupid *SanDisk Cruzer Blade 4GB*. Such a pain copying files to that one. Write speeds of 3.8MB/s.



my 3 years old corsair 8GB still gives me 7.5/8MB/s write and 28MB/s read speed


----------

